# agElbows developing sore spots



## Chris Lehmann (Jan 16, 2003)

My 10 1/2 yr old girl is developing sore spots on her front elbows, one side worse than the other. I know I read somewhere, a long time ago on this forum, about a pad that can be put over the elbows to protect them. Can anybody remember? 
Does anybody have some words of advice on what else I could do?

Thanks in advance!! 

Chris


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Could it be this one?

http://www.dogleggs.com/files/pendulouscallus.cfm


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Meeka had callouses on her elbows (12 yr old) but they were not like the ones in the above link, more flush to the skin, and bag balm would help some for moisturizing to prevent cracking or bleeding. But I would think you would have to also watch out for a superinfection on the callous (not sure how often that happens but if they were actually "sore" that would bug me...and the dog too!)..her callouses were always dry, so I would watch for pus or discomfort then a vet visit might be in order?

I am not sure about the pads..the link above looks good








Otherwise nice soft surfaces..which is hard with some dogs..like our 2 yr old with a callous as he loves to lay on the hardwood









I am looking into getting some of those Kuranda beds as well, they are kindof expensive but are supposed to be non-weight bearing..and would be awesome if our dogs would prefer to lay on them vs the hard floor!
http://www.kuranda.com/catalog/index.php

Here is the link for bagbalm.. I think it is in most grocery or pharmacy stores
http://www.bagbalm.com/


----------



## Chris Lehmann (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks for your help. Both links are helpful, but the callouses sure don't look like the ones on the dogleggs site. Creepers!! 
I will look into the bagbalm, maybe that's all that's needed. Maybe the local TSC or Orscheln carries it. 
Sure wish she would pick softer spots than the ones she does to lay down. It's not like there is no choice!! I've put an old blanket on the back porch so she's got a padded spot there as well, mostly she likes to lay out on the ground/grass. 

Thanks, folks!!


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

a note about the Kuranda beds. A local rescue that specializes in seniors (mostly smaller breeds) use these beds and swears by them! She says her older dogs really like them and take to them very readily. I have not tried them because our old girl loves her big L.L. Bean deluxe bed.


----------



## localhost (Jun 20, 2008)

bagbalm in the morning, and aloe at night. its a constant battle to keep on top of it in order to stop them from being itchy and from scratching them raw.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

A&D Ointment from your local drugstore!! This works AMAZINGLY well... what a surprise! I tried this stuff, and the results were a lifesaver for my last senior's elbows! Just rub in 2X/day. A&D cream is even better, but harder to find, I think.


----------

